# Fault code 01044 - control module incorrectly coded HELP!



## barsik (Nov 22, 2018)

*Nevermind*

Saul Goodman.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

No sure you realize this but OBDeleven has its own forums. http://forum.obdeleven.com/


Try at your own risk.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01044

Special Notes 
## 19-CAN Gateway: ## On a Long Coded module, use the Gateway Installation List to check for unreachable or not registered control modules. Then update the Gateway [Installation List] by altering the Gateway Coding manually. 
*## On a Short Coded modules, refresh the original coding with the same value. For example, code it from 00006 -to- 00006 without making an actual change.*


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

And what did you do?


----------

